# [SOLVED]Laptop: External HDMI monitor not detected by xrandr

## shinjitumala

Hello,

I have this laptop has a intel/AMD hybrid GPU. I am able to running the GPUs using "i915" and "amdgpu" drivers and I am able to switch between them with no problem. However, I am not able to output on an external monitor because xrandr does not detect my monitor.

I will put the information that I think is relevant below.

Any help would be appreciated.

xrandr output:

```
FPRAlienwareM17 ~ # xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 32767 x 32767

eDP1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 380mm x 210mm

   1920x1080     60.05*+  59.93  

   1680x1050     59.88  

   1400x1050     59.98  

   1600x900      60.00    59.95    59.82  

   1280x1024     60.02  

   1400x900      59.96    59.88  

   1280x960      60.00  

   1368x768      60.00    59.88    59.85  

   1280x800      59.81    59.91  

   1280x720      59.86    60.00    59.74  

   1024x768      60.00  

   1024x576      60.00    59.90    59.82  

   960x540       60.00    59.63    59.82  

   800x600       60.32    56.25  

   864x486       60.00    59.92    59.57  

   640x480       59.94  

   720x405       59.51    60.00    58.99  

   640x360       59.84    59.32    60.00  

HDMI3 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI4 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DisplayPort-1-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI-A-1-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI-A-1-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

VGA-1-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

lspci -v output:

```
FPRAlienwareM17 ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Dell Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff [size=4K]

   Memory behind bridge: c0000000-c0ffffff [size=16M]

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000a0000000-00000000afffffff [size=256M]

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Dell Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

   Capabilities: [d94] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 25

   Memory at c1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Dell Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

   Memory at c1910000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

   Memory at c1900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at c1918000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at c191d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

   Memory at c1914000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff [size=4K]

   Memory behind bridge: 9fb00000-9fcfffff [size=2M]

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 000000009fd00000-000000009fefffff [size=2M]

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff [size=4K]

   Memory behind bridge: c1800000-c18fffff [size=1M]

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: None

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: None

   Memory behind bridge: c1700000-c17fffff [size=1M]

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: None

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0a, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: None

   Memory behind bridge: c1400000-c16fffff [size=3M]

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: None

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at c191c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM87 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell HM87 Express LPC Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

   I/O ports at 5088 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 5094 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 5080 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 5090 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 5060 [size=32]

   Memory at c191b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at c1919000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 5040 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Neptune XT [Radeon HD 8970M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell Neptune XT [Radeon HD 8970M]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 24

   Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at c0060000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [270] #19

   Capabilities: [2b0] Address Translation Service (ATS)

   Capabilities: [2c0] Page Request Interface (PRI)

   Capabilities: [2d0] Process Address Space ID (PASID)

   Kernel driver in use: amdgpu

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

   Subsystem: Dell Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

   Memory at c0040000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Dell Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at c1800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [c0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/16 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [d8] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=16 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-b0-15-1c-d4-81-d7-ff

   Kernel driver in use: alx

09:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at c1701000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

09:00.1 SD Host controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at c1700000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [b0] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

0a:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

   Subsystem: AzureWave BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at c1600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Memory at c1400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [68] Vendor Specific Information: Len=44 <?>

   Capabilities: [ac] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [13c] Device Serial Number 24-0a-00-ff-ff-00-00-01

   Capabilities: [150] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [1b0] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [220] #15

   Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: bcma

```

journalctl -b output (I think there is an error but I don't understand what the error is about.):

```
 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: vga_switcheroo: detected switching method \_SB_.PCI0.GFX0.ATPX handle

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: ATPX version 1, functions 0x00000033

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: checking generic (b0000000 7f0000) vs hw (a0000000 10000000)

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (PITCAIRN 0x1002:0x6801 0x1028:0x05AA 0x00).

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] register mmio base: 0xC0000000

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] register mmio size: 262144

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 0 <si_common>

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v6_0>

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 2 <si_ih>

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 3 <si_dpm>

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 4 <dce_v6_0>

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 5 <gfx_v6_0>

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 6 <si_dma>

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: kfd not supported on this ASIC

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: ACPI Error: Field [VBS1] Base+Offset+Width 4+0+4 is beyond end of region [VBOR] (length 4) (20180810/exfldio-171)

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_SB.PCI0.GFX0.ATRM, AE_AML_REGION_LIMIT (20180810/psparse-516)

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: failed to evaluate ATRM got AE_AML_REGION_LIMIT

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] BIOS signature incorrect 0 0

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: battery: ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: battery: ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: ATOM BIOS: BR44964.009

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] GPU posting now...

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] vm size is 128 GB, 2 levels, block size is 10-bit, fragment size is 9-bit

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 4096M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F4FFFFFFFF (4096M used)

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=4096M, BAR=256M

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] RAM width 256bits GDDR5

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 16415242 kiB

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] amdgpu: 4096M of VRAM memory ready

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] amdgpu: 4096M of GTT memory ready.

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000F400000000).

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Internal thermal controller without fan control

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] amdgpu: dpm initialized

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm:amdgpu_atombios_get_connector_info_from_object_table] *ERROR* invalid con_obj_id 22 for device tag 0x0002

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm:amdgpu_atombios_get_connector_info_from_object_table] *ERROR* invalid con_obj_id 22 for device tag 0x0020

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] AMDGPU Display Connectors

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Connector 0:

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   DP-1

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   HPD2

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   DDC: 0x1950 0x1950 0x1951 0x1951 0x1952 0x1952 0x1953 0x1953

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   Encoders:

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Connector 1:

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   HDMI-A-1

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   HPD1

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   DDC: 0x194c 0x194c 0x194d 0x194d 0x194e 0x194e 0x194f 0x194f

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   Encoders:

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Connector 2:

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   HDMI-A-2

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   HPD3

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   DDC: 0x1954 0x1954 0x1955 0x1955 0x1956 0x1956 0x1957 0x1957

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   Encoders:

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Connector 3:

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   VGA-1

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   DDC: 0x1970 0x1970 0x1971 0x1971 0x1972 0x1972 0x1973 0x1973

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]   Encoders:

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] PCIE gen 3 link speeds already enabled

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2394.454 MHz

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x2283c0783fd, max_idle_ns: 440795301468 ns

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.27.0 20150101 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: checking generic (b0000000 7f0000) vs hw (b0000000 10000000)

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: fb: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: vga_switcheroo: enabled

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=none

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20180719 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 1

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

 6月 09 19:21:51 FPRAlienwareM17 kernel: input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input3

```

emerge --info output:

```
FPRAlienwareM17 ~ # emerge --info

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use/fcitx: fcitx4

Portage 2.3.66 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/systemd, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.44-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.44-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4700MQ_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    32833832 total,  29870096 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 31 May 2019 14:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: e88cca73b39de0a3e38e83ee6d0013ccafdafcc6

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p7) 2.31.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ https://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ rsync://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/"

LANG="ja_JP.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 amdgpu berkdb bzip2 cli crypt cxx dri fcitx4 fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 libtirpc multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pulseaudio readline seccomp ssl systemd tcpd udev unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi amdgpu radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

EDIT: Sorry about all the fuss. The reason the HDMI did not recognize the screen is because my laptop didn't like the VGA to HDMI converter. The converter works on other computers but my laptop just refuses to work with it. However, I was able to get it to work using a pure HDMI display.Last edited by shinjitumala on Sun Jun 30, 2019 3:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dominique_71

You must configure X for use with multiple monitors. As example, I have a file  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-monitor.conf:

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier     "RadeonHD 6400M"

  Driver         "radeon"

  Option   "Monitor-LVDS" "LVDS"

  Option   "Monitor-VGA-0" "VGA"

  Option   "Monitor-HDMI-0" "HDMI"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "LVDS screen"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "VGA screen"

#  Option   "RightOf" "LVDS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "HDMI screen"

#  Option   "RightOf" "LVDS"

EndSection

```

EDIT: See "man xorg.conf"

----------

## hhfeuer

Monitors don't have to be actively specified at least since xrandr 1.2, which is a loong time now.

The problem here I suspect is that the internal display is connected to the intel igpu and the external display connector is connected to the amd dgpu. By "switching" I suspect you're using Prime Offload (xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink amdgpu Intel  & DRI_PRIME=1)? This will render anything on the dgpu and send the result to the igpu but doesn't make use of the outputs of the dgpu.

Don't know if running the WM in Offload mode makes the outputs available (e.g. DRI_PRIME=1 gnome-shell --replace)

Otherwise you would have to use (reverse) Prime Output instead of Offload. See this for the different modes: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME#PRIME_GPU_offloading

----------

